# 0900Nr



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo habe heute auch eine Telefonrechnung bekommen. Auch bei mir ist diese Nummer (090001900012) drauf. Jetzt meine Frage: Was kann ich tun? Muss ich bezahlen? Und was ist zu tun, damit das nicht wieder passiert?? Ich bitte um Hilfe....
Vielen dank Liebe Grüße Janet  [/b]


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2005)

Janetti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo habe heute auch eine Telefonrechnung bekommen. Auch bei mir ist diese Nummer (090001900012) drauf.]


Das ist keine Einwahlnummer sondern die etwas kryptische Angabe einer Mehrwerteinwahl 
(PRS =Premium Rate Service in Neudeutsch) über 0900.. und/oder 0190..  und/oder  012..
nur der Einzelverbindungnachweis (EVN) gibt Aufschluss darüber , welche Nummer tatsächlich angewählt wurde 
erste Hilfe 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

siehe auch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=92092

cp


----------

